# Kansas City tropical weather



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

went to KC for the weekend and as usual it is like spring down there every time we go....why do we always have snow on the ground all winter and you guys always have the nice weather? we are only 1 hour north of the airport and always 10-15 deg cooler...i looked on a frost zone map and we are in the same zone as Minnesota and kc is in the same zone as southern Mo...someone please explain..

http://www.victoryseeds.com/hardzone/index.html


----------

